# Steam -Festplatte ausgelastet Downloadrate geht in den Keller/wird unterbrochen



## Crush182 (14. Februar 2014)

Hey 

Ich habe in der Suche nichts dazu gefunden, darum frag ich jetzt einfach mal nach:

Vor einiger Zeit gab es ja mal ein Steam-Update, welches diesen "disc busy/festplatte ausgelastet"
Hinweis in der Downloadübersicht eingeführt hat.

Das Problem welches ich nun habe ist, dass wenn die "disk busy" ist, die
DL-Rate einbricht oder der DL teilweise ganz unterbrochen wird.

Vor dem Steam-Update konnte ich ohne Probleme -durchgehend- mit einer sehr guten Geschwindigkeit laden.
(Je nach Steam-server Auslastung mit der vollen Bandbreite -5mbit/s)

Jetzt brauchen aber selbst kleinere DL`s ne halbe Ewigkeit (eben z.B. ein 400mb DayZ update, welches ~15 min gedauert hat).

Ich habe das mit dem Ressourcenmonitor mal beobachtet:
Steam lädt--> festplatte macht fast garnix -->Festplatte schreibt (steam) -->DL bricht zusammen -->festplatte macht fast nix -->steam lädt... usw.

Steam ist auf meiner Datenplatte installiert -und dort ruhen auch die Spiele:
Western Digital Caviar Green -640GB

Im idle macht die Platte so gut wie nix -außer gelegentliche Systemzugriffe.
Crystal Disk info sagt auch: Alles i.O.

Weiß jmd. wie ich dieses Problem beheben könnte? 

-Hier noch mein restliches System:
Windows 7 64Bit
AMD x6 1090t
MSI HD 7950
8GB Ram
Systemplatte: Mushkin Chronos 120gb SSD
Gigabyte 770TA UD3
ASUS Xonar DG
(Speedtest von eben: DL: 47.59mbps UL:5.19mbps -also alles bestens)


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2014)

Schreib es hier Bug Reports :: Steam Client Beta rein und hoffe das sie es fixen wobei es ansich kein Bug/Problem ist.
Es ist absicht das Steam das macht siehe hier Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Steam "Disk idle/busy" screwing with my downloads
Steam lädt nicht nur runter sondern kopiert auch daten während um den Patch so klein wie möglich zu halten, deshalb auch der Indikator das die FP beschäftigt ist und deshalb brincht der Download ein.


----------



## Crush182 (15. Februar 2014)

Thx... den Thread hab ich bis jetzt noch garnicht gesehen 

Aber dass es Absicht ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Denn wie gesagt... VOR diesem blöden "disk busy" Kram lief alles wunderbar.
...Aber wie es scheint, bin ich nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem :/

Es kann ja nicht sein, das die Festplatte von jetzt auf gleich langsamer als der DL ist 

...Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Update


----------



## Oekie (6. April 2014)

Hi,
habe das selbe Problem wie Crush182.
Steam ist bei mir auf einer Samsung SSD 840 Evo installiert.
Hoffe das wird gepatcht das ist ja so kein Zustand.


----------



## Shona (6. April 2014)

Oekie schrieb:


> Hoffe das wird gepatcht das ist ja so kein Zustand.


 Wieso sollen sie was patchen was absicht ist? Lies meinen beitrag zuvor wieso das so ist


----------



## DanielG1974 (30. November 2014)

Ich habe seit dem letzten Steam-Update das gleiche Problem mit dem Disk Busy....


----------

